# baby hazel is here!



## sophia84

hi guys, i just had my baby on the saturday morning 5th of april 07:08am. :) i'll post pix later, now im quite busy with my little one :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::headspin:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your baby girl :) Look forward to seeing the pics xXx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## smartie

Congratulations on your little girl. She has the same name as me!


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations x


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh wow congrats


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations! Cant wait to see the pics

xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

big congrats XXX


----------



## Samo

congratulations! can't wait to see your little bundle's pictures :D


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your little girl! :headspin:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## bellazucca

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW LITTLE ONE!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations, what a beautiful name xx


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely xx


----------



## vicky9207

congrates looking 4ward 2 see pics 2!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations! - Looking forward to seeing a few pics!


----------



## kookie

congrats xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mama2connor

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats! Looking forward to pics. x


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## xjade_edenx

congratulations, hope you are coping well xx


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats !!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!


----------



## sophia84

thanx guys, i will post the pix later on coz i have to figure out how to add them to my posts :))


----------



## sophia84

couldnt attach it in a post, so here she as my avatar :)
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Newt

she is georgous, congratulations


----------



## mickey

she is beautiful, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xx


----------



## pepperflake

Congrats!


----------



## xxleannexx

beautiful.. congrats xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Congratulations hun! x


----------

